# Williamsport, PA - Heaven, F, B&T



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lycoming County SPCA 
Williamsport, PA 
570-322-4646 

No other info on this girl.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

That's a "cookie face" if I've ever seen one~ Pretty girl!


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14131153


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Listing is removed


----------

